# Super Snow Foam - Autobrite Lance!



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Using Autobrite lance connected to a normal pressure washer and Super Snow Foam. Using 1 part water 1 part Snow Foam, results speak for themselves:

Car colour before:









After the Spray job:


















Stayed like the last pic for about 5mins then rinsed off to leave a great finish.

Rob


----------



## k80 (Oct 26, 2005)

Did you need to agitate the SSF or just rinse off?

I must go and see Mark and get some SSF for my lance


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just rinsed off, left a good finish but i'd use a mitt personally whilst it had the foam on - really quick for washing especially good for winter washes when the car has lots of road grime on it.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi mate that looks wicked, which lance setup and pressure washer do you use?


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Its the Autobrite lance which connects straight to the pressure washer gun, if you go onto the Autobrite site you will find it here
http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=864&osCsid=f663c5b1c0f075ff7b1dba5fb59bcb49

The pressure washer is a normal argos/b&q one its not mine so not sure, but Autobrite sell ones to attach to most washers. Its a really good product and uses very little SSF we tried it after with 50ml of SSF and 450ml water and the effect was exactly the same. The lance has a variable draw on it to increase the foam or decrease, the pics above are on a medium setting, on full the foam is probably too thick.

I've used a karcher type foam gun before and they seem to monster through wash mix with little foam being produced. This lance is brilliant if you need to put down a layer of suds on the car for a pre wash before attacking the paint with your wash mitt.

Its well worth the money and will make you laugh if nothing else as you cover everywhere in a blanket of foam!

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks for the good reviews Rob!

Mark


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Will it connect to a Karcher?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

yes it will,it is more expensive though as the karcher connectors are more expensive..
But yes it will connect to any karcher!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

autobrite-direct said:


> Thanks for the good reviews Rob!
> 
> Mark


No problem but the results speak for themselves really. I've been impressed with many of your products, especially on cost terms when compared to some of the premium brands - same result just costs far less.

Products i've tried and like

Super Snow Foam (see above)
Pink Sheen (similar to AG Vinyl Shine i think)
Cut & Shine (for older paint)
Tyre Shine (similar finish to AG Tyre sheen)
Super Solve Degreaser (very good)
Glue and Tar (very good)

Stuff i've got but not yet used

Super Concentrated TFR
Dry Clean

Rob

P.S does the pink sheen do a similar job to AG Vinyl Shine and Megs Hper dressing, i use these for dressing under arches etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Rob.
Pink sheen is mainly for the interior.It leaves a matt natural finish but smells gorgeous! If its the arches you want to dress,the 'Rubber Mat Sheen' is the product you need! This leaves a glossy shine to all plastics and viynls and particular good on rubber mats.It is non slippy and does not leave a greasy finish..It is really good for arches.

Cheers Mate


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Cheers Mark will have a look at that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Heres the link for the rubber mat sheen Rob!

A special price at the mo...

This 1 litre comes with a trigger too!!

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=499&osCsid=901c648164b31694888ecdf2c9277ad1

:wave:


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi,

I note your lance seems to have the .5 litre bottle.... can i ask if this is big enough as i am just about to order and have been considering buying the 1 litre bottle.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

500ml bottle is plenty big enough for 1 car nearly 2 cars per bottle. Just mix about 50ml - 100ml of Super Snow Foam with the rest topped up with water. This will produce the foam as per picture, its a top bit of kit.

Rob


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Excellent, thanks for that, i have just bought a Lavor pressure washer from Lidl and will order it tomorrow, cheers again. I will be cleaning 2 cars at a time. I have been using the Karcher yellow bottle thingy for a while and i am not impressed with it as it produces a thin blanket of foam and uses it very very fast indeed, that why i had considered buying the bigger bottle, but is guess the autobrite lance is a lot better with more flow control. Cheers again.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep know what you mean about the Karcher bottles, they use so much product with little effect. The Autobrite has a variable feed so the foam can be reduced if you need it to last a bit longer. To be honest it still produces lots of foam on the lower settings even with such little SSF/Water mix.

If you are pretty quick around the cars 1 500ml mix will do 2 medium sized cars even on the medium-high foam setting.

Rob


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks for the advice Robertdon 777, i note you have a 205 Mi16 ? A good friend of mine has just purchased a standerd 1.9 GTI 205 and is going to put in the Mi16 engine. He does track days and wanted the extra power. Until he shown me the engine i did not even know they existed. Anyways thanks again.


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi Rob, does the karcher foam gun kit connect straight up no problems at all? cheers mate


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Yep just plug it into the lance like any attachment, the one i used was a Lavor type fitment but i'm sure the Karcher is just as simple.


----------



## Alonso225 (May 25, 2006)

robertdon777 said:


> Its the Autobrite lance which connects straight to the pressure washer gun, if you go onto the Autobrite site you will find it here
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/pr...d=864&osCsid=f663c5b1c0f075ff7b1dba5fb59bcb49
> Rob


Hi Rob... for the price of that mixing lance... wouldnt it be worth spending the extra 15 quid and go for a Gilmore sanitizing gun? Its not that I know better... i dont... Ive heard so many good things about the gilmore one (havent got one yet)... that for the difference in price, id think it would not be worth going for the autobrite one... do I make sense? What do you think? Especially considering that you wouldnt need to get the pressure washer everytime...


----------



## Nick666 (Apr 7, 2006)

They both seem really good from what I've seen on here ... I think it's possibly more down to personal preference as to which one you'd find more convenient.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Alonso225 said:


> Hi Rob... for the price of that mixing lance... wouldnt it be worth spending the extra 15 quid and go for a Gilmore sanitizing gun? Its not that I know better... i dont... Ive heard so many good things about the gilmore one (havent got one yet)... that for the difference in price, id think it would not be worth going for the autobrite one... do I make sense? What do you think? Especially considering that you wouldnt need to get the pressure washer everytime...


Hi there

I've got a Gilmore and yes its good if you don't want to get the pressure washer out. The foam it produces though doesn't stick to the car aswell as the Autobrite lance therefore the foam has much less time to work. I see the Gilmore as a summer product and the Autobrite lance as a winter product - more hang time for the foam and denser foam, plus the pressure washer removes much more winter crud than a hose.

Rob


----------

